
Am I Legally Obligated to Show My Receipt When I Leave a Store? - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/am-i-legally-obligated-to-show-my-receipt-when-i-leave-a-store
======
chrisbennet
I just say "No thank you." and keep walking. Stores where you sign something
(Costco, Sam's Club, etc) are probably different. I've heard that they aren't
checking for shop lifters.

[https://www.cheatsheet.com/money-career/why-does-costco-
chec...](https://www.cheatsheet.com/money-career/why-does-costco-check-
receipts-when-people-leave-the-store.html/)

From the linked article:

 _The first has to do with inventory control. The receipt checkers want to
make sure that cashiers are correctly scanning all the items in your cart. The
second reason is to make sure that you’re not overcharged or undercharged for
any of your items.

One former Costco employee on Quora said it was far more common for the
checkers at the exit to discover receipt errors than to catch would-be
shoplifters in the act.

“Surprisingly, in my 12 years working at Costco, the receipt checkers
prevented theft at the door by checking a receipt a grand total of zero
times,” he wrote. “They did, however, discover a discrepancy on a receipt
about two times an hour. Either an overcharge (customer paid for one item
twice) or an undercharge (customer didn’t pay for an item).” Cashier error was
usually to blame._

~~~
masonic
Back when Costco offered cash-over with Discover, there were two different
cases where they caught that I hadn't been paid by seeing it on the receipt
and asking about it.

------
bradknowles
If you’re doing self-checkout, then cashier error is likely to be
indistinguishable from attempted theft.

